# 2013 release !



## CindaaX (Jun 22, 2012)

I've just watched a video on 'accityfolk's channel and there's a video on the date for Europe.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFAZfAgzkVc&feature=g-u-u
So first half of 2013 :O
That could be as late as June (in a whole years time) !
I mean I'm hardly surprised but a bit annoyed D:
What do you guys think?


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Not that angry, the game looks great, i'm happy waiting for it


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a bit disappointed, but then again there are other great games to play in the meantime. The game looks absolutely fantastic, so it'll be worth the wait!!!


----------



## Bio kraken (Jun 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Not that angry, the game looks great, i'm happy waiting for it



As said by Bidoof. We have been waiting for so long that I guess a few more months wouldn't hurt. Of course bringing it out in may/june 2013 would just be a massive troll, but I doubt that will happen, considering what the guy said in the video.


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

We just have to wait...  but it's worth it, with so much new content and improvements you can play this game for a VERY LONG time!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, WW lasted me a few years after release with never getting bored, I still play CF now and i don't get bored.
I can see this one lasting me for a long time


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 22, 2012)

As sad as I am, it is a pretty awesome game and will wait a bit longer (much to my disappointment). At least they said something for Europe, US didn't say anything (yes, I watch all different Nintendo regioned things to get all info). And besides, something like this or Fire Emblem have a lot of dialogue to translate, not to mention they probably have to translate some of the code.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but I am still convinced that ac will come out in2012 for America, Europe got most of the other 3ds games like a month after they were released so I think America's chances are still great.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I doubt it


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Well they are not going I release it on the first of January, why wouldn't they jut push out a few days sooner in time for holidays?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2012)

I wouldn't count on anyone getting the game earlier than anyone else. If the delay improves the game, then all for the better.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, I wouldnt mind a march release date


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well they are not going I release it on the first of January, why wouldn't they jut push out a few days sooner in time for holidays?



Lets see... because the new Wii U is coming out (probably around $270-$300) 23 WiiU games (about $50 each), tons of new 3DS games ($40 each).....They are marketing only a few of their best sellers and many kiddy games because they KNOW parents will buy them for their kids. Would a parent who's not really in the know of video games buy their kid the new transformers, mario, or animal crossing? Chances are they would buy it transformers or mario before animal crossing. That's not to say every parent would do that but most. I understand that we all could buy the game ourselves but the game would be much better off being sold in the summer of 2013 because kids are getting our of school.

I'm not sure how to explain it but they would sell a lot more Animal Crossing games if they hold it off till after the holidays. Plus, with a new console coming out, not many people (Parents usually) would take note of this amazing game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Lets see... because the new Wii U is coming out (probably around $270-$300) 23 WiiU games (about $50 each), tons of new 3DS games ($40 each).....They are marketing only a few of their best sellers and many kiddy games because they KNOW parents will buy them for their kids. Would a parent who's not really in the know of video games buy their kid the new transformers, mario, or animal crossing? Chances are they would buy it transformers or mario before animal crossing. That's not to say every parent would do that but most. I understand that we all could buy the game ourselves but the game would be much better off being sold in the summer of 2013 because kids are getting our of school.
> 
> I'm not sure how to explain it but they would sell a lot more Animal Crossing games if they hold it off till after the holidays. Plus, with a new console coming out, not many people (Parents usually) would take note of this amazing game.



Yeah but if Japan is getting it this fall and we get it the following year, that is a big difference between dates so it could be possible we get it in the fall.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't really mind about 2013 for Europe. I can estimate the American release between Japan's and Europe's Release window. Atleast it's nice to see some more stuff on Animal Crossing and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah but if Japan is getting it this fall and we get it the following year, that is a big difference between dates so it could be possible we get it in the fall.



they do that with most games.


Japan got pokemon black and white in September and we got it in March


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2012)

Nintendo wouldn't release a big game like AC in the west for just one country. Looking at it right now, it looks like US and EU will have to wait until next year for the game.


----------



## ACking (Jun 22, 2012)

Bothe Nintendo of Europe and America said to realese Fire Emblem around the same time. But, Europe said that they are releasing Animal Crossing around same time as Fire Emblem. So I think we are going to have to wait to first half of 2013, just like Europe. But Nintendo is obviously making it a wonderful game. So it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## D1llon (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that AC will be released in April. Going by what Nintendo said, on releasing it within the first half of 2013, I doubt that they would release it after E3, when that is in June; doing this would give Nintendo a really small waiting period for the release. I feel like a few months before E3 would be a good time to do this. 

Unless it is a frequency of Nintendo to display games at E3 and then release them immediately after.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

The only thing I'm upset about is that I fell for Gamestop's stupid holders date before I knew that there was no release date for the game.  That was when the holder date was in May.  I pre-ordered two copies because my youngest son plays as well.  We have both been looking forward to the game since we found out about it.  I guess I'm going to see if I can retrieve that money, cuz I can use it elsewhere more right now.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess I am fine with it coming net year, however I will be tempted to watch vids of the gameplay in Japanese when it comes out in Japan, which will totally ruin surprised for me about the game,  I will try to control the temptation.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm gonna say Feb for NA. At least the Japanese game play videos will keep me content until NA gets it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I'm gonna say Feb for NA. At least the Japanese game play videos will keep me content until NA gets it.



yeah same, here, i just dont want to spoil every single surprise of the game with the vids.


----------



## Mikey (Jun 22, 2012)

So am I the only one who is not Ok with a damn 2013 release date? Am I the only one who is not Ok with a March release? My God guys... aren't any of you upset with this? They've been taking forever with this game and quite frankly, I am very frustrated. I never did fall for Gamestops placeholder dates. However I saw a magazine a few months ago that said ETA: 2012 (I think it was an American one). Now I'm hearing its being released in Europe (maybe North America too) in the first half of 2013. That's ridiculous! I know there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, but isn't anyone else here mad? At all? Honestly you guys take things so lightly sometimes. Get angry for once in your life. They're messing around with us and hiding information. They make stupid mini games like Animal Crossing: Sweet Day when they should focus on finishing the 3DS. What the hell do you think they're doing at Nintendo? I bet they're wasting time and playing with themselves in dark corners. ARRRRGGGHHH! I'm sorry I had to rant a little. Its just I am a big Animal Crossing fan and I've been waiting for so long it seems like forever. For all we know it could come out in June 2013.... 

Also: Inb4 lolnerdrage


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mikey said:


> So am I the only one who is not Ok with a damn 2013 release date? Am I the only one who is not Ok with a March release? My God guys... aren't any of you upset with this? They've been taking forever with this game and quite frankly, I am very frustrated. I never did fall for Gamestops placeholder dates. However I saw a magazine a few months ago that said ETA: 2012 (I think it was an American one). Now I'm hearing its being released in Europe (maybe North America too) in the first half of 2013. That's ridiculous! I know there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, but isn't anyone else here mad? At all? Honestly you guys take things so lightly sometimes. Get angry for once in your life. They're messing around with us and hiding information. They make stupid mini games like Animal Crossing: Sweet Day when they should focus on finishing the 3DS. What the hell do you think they're doing at Nintendo? I bet they're wasting time and playing with themselves in dark corners. ARRRRGGGHHH! I'm sorry I had to rant a little. Its just I am a big Animal Crossing fan and I've been waiting for so long it seems like forever. For all we know it could come out in June 2013....
> 
> Also: Inb4 lolnerdrage



Nah, I'm pissed too. Something must have gone terribly wrong with localizing the game. I don't remember the last time Japan got a game so much before US. At least Europe was kind enough to tell us that it'll be out in 2013, but America has been acting like the game doesn't even exist. It's like a huge conspiracy. "Animal Crossing 3ds? What's that?"

EDIT: Just wanted to point this out. Animal Crossing Wild World was a handheld Animal Crossing game that came out in Fall 2005 for Japan, (Early) Winter 2005 for NA, and Spring 2006 For Europe. It is very similar to AC3DS in that Japan got it in the fall and Europe in spring. Hopefully this is the case for AC3DS in NA.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

Mikey said:


> So am I the only one who is not Ok with a damn 2013 release date? Am I the only one who is not Ok with a March release? My God guys... aren't any of you upset with this? They've been taking forever with this game and quite frankly, I am very frustrated. I never did fall for Gamestops placeholder dates. However I saw a magazine a few months ago that said ETA: 2012 (I think it was an American one). Now I'm hearing its being released in Europe (maybe North America too) in the first half of 2013. That's ridiculous! I know there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, but isn't anyone else here mad? At all? Honestly you guys take things so lightly sometimes. Get angry for once in your life. They're messing around with us and hiding information. They make stupid mini games like Animal Crossing: Sweet Day when they should focus on finishing the 3DS. What the hell do you think they're doing at Nintendo? I bet they're wasting time and playing with themselves in dark corners. ARRRRGGGHHH! I'm sorry I had to rant a little. Its just I am a big Animal Crossing fan and I've been waiting for so long it seems like forever. For all we know it could come out in June 2013....
> 
> Also: Inb4 lolnerdrage



Oh, I'm of the same mind.  I really wanted it out before the world ended in Dec. 2012 so that I could at least play it before we all died some horrific death.

In case ppl don't know me well enough...I am saying end of the world with all the sarcasm that I can possibly muster


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Nah, I'm pissed too. Something must have gone terribly wrong with localizing the game. I don't remember the last time Japan got a game so much before US. At least Europe was kind enough to tell us that it'll be out in 2013, but America has been acting like the game doesn't even exist. It's like a huge conspiracy. "Animal Crossing 3ds? What's that?"
> 
> EDIT: Just wanted to point this out. Animal Crossing Wild World was a handheld Animal Crossing game that came out in Fall 2005 for Japan, (Early) Winter 2005 for NA, and Spring 2006 For Europe. It is very similar to AC3DS in that Japan got it in the fall and Europe in spring. Hopefully this is the case for AC3DS in NA.



Then it is very possible NA gets it before EU probably in 2012, jut because it wasn't mentioned in the nd for NA doesn't mean anything, it will be out soon, you have to understand all the different languages in Europe which is what causes the game to be release later, also Japan is close to America than Europe.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 22, 2012)

Mikey said:


> So am I the only one who is not Ok with a damn 2013 release date? Am I the only one who is not Ok with a March release? My God guys... aren't any of you upset with this? They've been taking forever with this game and quite frankly, I am very frustrated. I never did fall for Gamestops placeholder dates. However I saw a magazine a few months ago that said ETA: 2012 (I think it was an American one). Now I'm hearing its being released in Europe (maybe North America too) in the first half of 2013. That's ridiculous! I know there is absolutely nothing I can do about it, but isn't anyone else here mad? At all? Honestly you guys take things so lightly sometimes. Get angry for once in your life. They're messing around with us and hiding information. They make stupid mini games like Animal Crossing: Sweet Day when they should focus on finishing the 3DS. What the hell do you think they're doing at Nintendo? I bet they're wasting time and playing with themselves in dark corners. ARRRRGGGHHH! I'm sorry I had to rant a little. Its just I am a big Animal Crossing fan and I've been waiting for so long it seems like forever. For all we know it could come out in June 2013....
> 
> Also: Inb4 lolnerdrage



I would. But when you wait on a company (Natsume) that takes like a year for localizing games from your favorite series. Then it no longer matters. Sorry 'bout that lone stranger.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I doubt it would came out in June 2013. WE will get the game in a couple months after Japan. If japan gets it in November or December we will likely get it in February-March. Now, if Japan was to get in February or March,  then there would be a chance of getting it in June


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I bet the time this comes out, people will Tim travel to holidays to make videos to be put on YouTube so they get to show the holiday irst, I am not going to watch these videos maybe jut glimpse them I make sure holidays are back, cause after seeing the changes from the ol trailers to this one, I have no Idea whether or not to believe what I saw in the older trailers.


----------



## TLink9 (Jun 22, 2012)

City Folk
16th Nov 2008 (USA)
5th Dec 2008 (UK/EU)
20th Nov 2008 (JPN)
Wild World
5th Dec 2005 (USA)
31st Mar 2006 (UK/EU)
23rd Nov 2005 (JPN)
Animal Crossing GC
15th Sep 2002 (USA)
24th Sep 2004 (UK/EU)
NA usually gets Animal Crossing games before Pal but It could be released 2013 in North America.


----------



## dizzyismybro (Jun 22, 2012)

just more time to get a 3DS


----------



## ACking (Jun 22, 2012)

With what people are saying. I'm going to say I think it'll come out around this winter and and 2013 early spring at the latest. People act like we always get games like half a year in NA after Japan, and we don't..... Usually.


----------



## froggy (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm really dissapointed! I was expecting ac3ds to release this year!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 22, 2012)

I bet they're already translating. I think there's a small possibility it's coming out this year in America, to be honest. But if we have to wait until...say the first quarter of 2013, I'd be perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I bet they're already translating. I think there's a small possibility it's coming out this year in America, to be honest. But if we have to wait until...say the first quarter of 2013, I'd be perfectly fine with it.


I say it's a strong possibly, if Japan got it in the winter ten there would be a slight chance, but since ts the fall, NA will get it this year.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think an April release date would be good, two months before E3 and it's the Easter holidays, which are usually the most boring holidays of the lot, it would give me something to do! and just in time for my birthday(;


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 22, 2012)

I bet US and EU will have it before Feb.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe? They might even do an Easter release? Because obviously they can't get it out for Christmas:3 I think Feb/March/Apr c:


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I bet US and EU will have it before Feb.



Us will have it before the new year, eu will have it in January imo


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

I say everyone give their best bet for the EU release. Then we make an average ETA, and make a countdown based off this "average"...

I'd say Late February or Early March.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Idc about the eu release but I would say January fourteenth, I cAre about NA which I say it would be from November
To December.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Early/Mid March :3


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 22, 2012)

TLink9 said:


> City Folk
> 16th Nov 2008 (USA)
> 5th Dec 2008 (UK/EU)
> 20th Nov 2008 (JPN)
> ...



Actually, you are pretty spot on. For the US the release date, it will be anywhere from October 2012 - June 2013. For the European release date, it will be anywhere from: November 2012 - June 2013.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Idc about the eu release but I would say January fourteenth, I cAre about NA which I say it would be from November
> To December.



Most of us don't, I'm from NA. However, EU is the closest thing we have for a release date for NA.
Also, I'd like to point out that since Nintendo finally has a plan of action for releasing it, it would be a good idea to check gamestop every now and then for their "place holder" date. As that will be more correct than It has ever been. I'm keeping eye on Amazon.fr as well, because they might finally put another date up.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I love how no one talks about Australia:'3 Good idea, I'll keep an eye out too. I doubt they'll release much more information on Animal Crossing till August/September?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

dinosaursbenommy<3 said:


> I love how no one talks about Australia:'3 Good idea, I'll keep an eye out too. I doubt they'll release much more information on Animal Crossing till August/September?



Yep. It will be a while, but soon more information will start popping up as these stores will be the first to know about the release when it is near.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, just wish they'd stop changing the date. I need a new game to play D: suggestions?


----------



## Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Europe gets everything before USA lately. Even the new 3DS XL is going to be almost 3 weeks after EU in the US. You can't just look up so old dates, things have changed. We got Pok?mon and Zelda SS earlier, just a couple examples, I know that so well because like two or three years ago we never would have got anything earlier than US but this has changed luckily. 
I guess it's coming in March, would be perfect!
On March 22nd. It's a Friday, NoE always releases games on Friday!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

A guy at GameStop said January first for America which makes me believe that it will come earlier for the first time te GameStop date could be a late date just to make people stop complaining


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2012)

dinosaursbenommy<3 said:


> Yeah, just wish they'd stop changing the date. I need a new game to play D: suggestions?




What do you mean? They haven't change the date not once. We finally got the first date yesterday and that has yet to change.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

traceguy said:


> What do you mean? They haven't change the date not once. We finally got the first date yesterday and that has yet to change.


He is probably a GameStop release date believer.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> He is probably a GameStop release date believer.



Yeah...I went and got my money back from them today, and hubby sort of chewed out the staff for not saying that it is a placeholder and not the official date.  Will wait now for the game, and probably not buy it from them.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah...I went and got my money back from them today, and hubby sort of chewed out the staff for not saying that it is a placeholder and not the official date.  Will wait now for the game, and probably not buy it from them.


I have a gift card to GameStop that I am using for this game, but I I find it somrwhere else, I've for some cash for that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm saying Spring 2013


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

I am saying November to December 2012 for na


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

^ plausible, but i dont think so


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think January or February


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 23, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I think January or February



Hoping it's that..


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I'm just glad that its actually been mentioned. I'm ok waiting till 2013 aslong as in that year it's released early. So around January, February time.


----------



## Anna (Jun 23, 2012)

Fed up of waiting for this game, but oh well, can't do anything about it.


----------



## CindaaX (Jun 23, 2012)

At least in the Japanese nintendo direct there was a little trailer with some new info  because we haven't had any new info from at least April i think...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Why are you all think the American date is with the eu date???? Just because ac wasn't mention in noa doesn't mean we won't get it in 2012


----------



## meerkat99 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am angry.  Very angry.  All I want is this game, and now they're making us wait even longer?  I was annoyed about having to wait until Christmas which was when I thought it might come out, but I was alright.  But now?  I'm angry.  I've already had to wait a year.  Now another year?  Thanks a lot Nintendo.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 23, 2012)

Its not another year, its only a few extra months. Please everyone just calm down.... I understand that most of you are irritated but don't take it out on Nintendo, they are strategically doing it so that Nintendo doesn't end up losing more money. Plus, they are still having to make AC3DS a downloadable game. You know how many bugs they may have to work out on that? Why get it today, whether downloaded or on a card, with thousands of bugs that ruin your fun when you can wait just a few extra months to get a fantastic non bugged game? I think everyone is forgetting the many games coming out this holiday season. Putting AC out with all these other games will make it overlooked and NOT SELL as well as other games! Having AC come out when there are no other new games to choose from will sky rocket the sales. Patience is a virtue.

Sure, they probably shouldn't have shown us AC3DS in 2010 but hey, good games come to those who wait. I would say... March 2013-June 2013


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Ac3ds is coming out in 2012 for America, if not 2012 it will be February to march because there is no way Nintendo is releasing it in January when they could've just pushed it out in time for holidays, so what if there are many game out? Who cares ac is always a top seller.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 23, 2012)

They have a standard to hold up to, they will not realece a not purr-fict game.
If a better game with no problems means waiting a little longer. It's fine.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 23, 2012)

I completely agree with Nintendo releasing it after Christmas as we all understand that Christmas can be extremely expensive and also the Nintendo Wii U should be out by then and so some people wouldn't want to get the Nintendo Wii U and Animal Crossing 3D at the same time of year...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Among I am sick of everyone assuming the NA release is 2013 when it wouldn't be


----------



## SockHead (Jun 23, 2012)

Even though I run the accityfolk youtube, I haven't really been paying that much attention to this game. So the wait hasn't really been a problem for me. :3


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

NoA hasn't talked about AC3DS all year. To me, that makes it pretty clear we won't get it this year.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 23, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> NoA hasn't talked about AC3DS all year. To me, that makes it pretty clear we won't get it this year.



I am of the opinion that we are not going to get a release date until NoA has a month/day release date rather than a season release date.  I may be wrong, but all of the games that I have seen have not been really pushed until there was a firm release date for them.  I am still hoping for a 2012 release date.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I am of the opinion that we are not going to get a release date until NoA has a month/day release date rather than a season release date.  I may be wrong, but all of the games that I have seen have not been really pushed until there was a firm release date for them.  I am still hoping for a 2012 release date.


Same here, I wouldn't go off of the eu date either, I would go off the Japan date instead.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 23, 2012)

I confirmed with Miyamoto, US and Europe (well, we already knew Europe) will both be getting this game next year, and I believe he said most likely in Q1 2013 for both regions (I am pretty sure he said so for the US). Now the question is will the US and Europe be receiving a name change (most likely) and/or any other info during the summer (again most likely).


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 23, 2012)

Well from the new nintendo direct trailer it looks awesome, so I'm not all that mad tbh.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> I confirmed with Miyamoto, US and Europe (well, we already knew Europe) will both be getting this game next year, and I believe he said most likely in Q1 2013 for both regions (I am pretty sure he said so for the US). Now the question is will the US and Europe be receiving a name change (most likely) and/or any other info during the summer (again most likely).



How did you confirm it with him?


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 23, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> I confirmed with Miyamoto, US and Europe (well, we already knew Europe) will both be getting this game next year, and I believe he said most likely in Q1 2013 for both regions (I am pretty sure he said so for the US). Now the question is will the US and Europe be receiving a name change (most likely) and/or any other info during the summer (again most likely).



When/how was it confirmed for US?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> When was it confirmed for US?



I am pretty sure he is just saying this to get us off the little argument of the NA release, I don't see why miyamato would tell people who contact him and busy himself with all that when he could've announced it at NIntendo direct for america


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

meerkat99 said:


> I am angry.  Very angry.  All I want is this game, and now they're making us wait even longer?  I was annoyed about having to wait until Christmas which was when I thought it might come out, but I was alright.  But now?  I'm angry.  I've already had to wait a year.  Now another year?  Thanks a lot Nintendo.


excuse me?
If you're angry, don't buy the game.
They're not making you wait "even longer" - they never actually confirmed a release date to begin with so you're still waiting the same amount of time.
You've had to wait 2 years already, get over it.
If you're going to get angry at Nintendo for taking time in making their games, so we get the best experience we can - maybe you shouldn't be playing animal crossing, maybe you shouldn't even be playing Nintendo products.

I'm just sick of everyone hating on Nintendo because they've taken their time to release a game, you're not going to die if you dont get it, It's not like it's a cure for cancer and they're taking their time to release it.



Superpenguin said:


> I am pretty sure he is just saying this to get us off the little argument of the NA release, I don't see why miyamato would tell people who contact him and busy himself with all that when he could've announced it at NIntendo direct for america


this


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> excuse me?
> If you're angry, don't buy the game.
> They're not making you wait "even longer" - they never actually confirmed a release date to begin with so you're still waiting the same amount of time.
> You've had to wait 2 years already, get over it.
> ...



This, you can wait a few more months, it won't hurt. Once September comes, time will jsut fly for me and before you know it, it will be time for the game to come out, unfortunately this is the one summer I want to go by so fast, but at the same time I don't.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

America got Wild World about two weeks after Japan. Australia got it three days later, and Europe got it almost four months later.
Hopefully we can expect this pattern again (Except the Europe part!).


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> America got Wild World about two weeks after Japan. Australia got it three days later, and Europe got it almost four months later.
> Hopefully we can expect this pattern again (Except the Europe part!).



totally agree with this 100%, I want America to get it, this is going to be the first Animal Crossing game I am going to get on the release date unless it comes out at Christmas time cause I don't know what else to ask for besides this and the GC version with a controller and memory card.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> totally agree with this 100%, I want America to get it, this is going to be the first Animal Crossing game I am going to get on the release date unless it comes out at Christmas time cause I don't know what else to ask for besides this and the GC version with a controller and memory card.



Right?! Super stoked. And maybe a WiiU? Maybe the new Pokemon game (BW2 or Conquest) or Harvest Moon?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

lol, I hate pokemon games, I don't know why they make so many, I prefer Mario, Harvest Moon, and Animal crossing.


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS (Jun 23, 2012)

think so too


Superpenguin said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I am still convinced that ac will come out in2012 for America, Europe got most of the other 3ds games like a month after they were released so I think America's chances are still great.


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS (Jun 24, 2012)

ok I'm not one to curse but... HOLY ****ING **** THAT'D BE AMAZING IF AMERICA GOT IT WEEKS AFTER JAPAN"S FALL RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALSO I HOPE NINTENDO RELEASES AN OFFICIAL DATE FOR AMERICA IN AT MOST AUGUST!


Superpenguin said:


> totally agree with this 100%, I want America to get it, this is going to be the first Animal Crossing game I am going to get on the release date unless it comes out at Christmas time cause I don't know what else to ask for besides this and the GC version with a controller and memory card.


----------



## ACking (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't mind waiting. Because I know they are making us wait while they make the game BETTER and MORE FUN.  But that's my opinion.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 24, 2012)

I hate waiting, but I'm just an impatient person. Another year won't hurt though. Time will fly. And you're right, the waiting will be for the best


----------



## dnrg (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been waiting for a long timee ugh! But Nintendo DID say it would release 2012 earlier in the year.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 24, 2012)

dnrg said:


> I've been waiting for a long timee ugh! But Nintendo DID say it would release 2012 earlier in the year.



For Japan. *NEVER *have they said it would release in 2012 for NA or EU


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

dnrg said:


> I've been waiting for a long timee ugh! But Nintendo DID say it would release 2012 earlier in the year.



what traceguy said, it was only ever for Japan


----------



## dnrg (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm. Okay. *theyprobablyshouldofneversaiditontheofficalwebsitelol* and im not being sarcastic.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 24, 2012)

Give us a link then...


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah i'm wanting one, too


----------



## ACking (Jun 24, 2012)

Bidoof? Do you have a 3DS right now? I was wanting to add you but I can't PM you. Sorry.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

w/e i don't mind the wait anymore. I'm happy they're releasing the game for japan first anyway.. then they can get all the bugs/errors that the game (might) have so that it can all be fixed before we get it released in our countries (hopefully).


----------



## dnrg (Jun 24, 2012)

I've said on other posts, I CANT. I'm on my 3ds, banned from the PC until monday! 

And I wasn't trying to say ''your wrong'' I'm just saying why the heck would they put it on their website?! Dumb Nintendo. T_T


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 24, 2012)

traceguy said:


> For Japan. *NEVER *have they said it would release in 2012 for NA or EU



Well, Nintendo Germany stated the release date as 2012 on their official website until April this year. Then it was removed and changed to tba.


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2012)

Still, it's confirmed for 2013 for Europe now


----------



## Frisket (Jun 24, 2012)

If Japan gets it in the fall it might actuall BE 'early' 2013. Like Jan/Feb... maybe? I took a look at the release dates and with the exclusion of the Gamecube one, release dates haven't really been that long between the regions. So we could still be lucky and not have to wait the max year... maybe?


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 24, 2012)

traceguy said:


> What do you mean? They haven't change the date not once. We finally got the first date yesterday and that has yet to change.



I didn't mean it like that, I guess I meant that they make us wait, wasn't very awake yesterday, sorry bro. 

Also, I'm a girl, and I live in England, so I don't go to gamestop.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

Frisket said:


> If Japan gets it in the fall it might actuall BE 'early' 2013. Like Jan/Feb... maybe? I took a look at the release dates and with the exclusion of the Gamecube one, release dates haven't really been that long between the regions. So we could still be lucky and not have to wait the max year... maybe?



maybe, maybe not. Wouldn't make sense if it was to be released as early as between jan-feb. It would have at least been mentioned in e3 then. But then again nintendo doesn't seem to be relying on e3 anymore to update info cus they have their nintendo directs. So they can out of the blue announce the release date for ac3ds. wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

Frisket said:


> If Japan gets it in the fall it might actuall BE 'early' 2013. Like Jan/Feb... maybe? I took a look at the release dates and with the exclusion of the Gamecube one, release dates haven't really been that long between the regions. So we could still be lucky and not have to wait the max year... maybe?



No Fall begins at the end of September and goes through the end of December, and if they were going to wait until the end of fall, they would probably just say winter.


----------



## froggy (Jun 24, 2012)

I really want ac3ds to come out soon!


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No Fall begins at the end of September and goes through the end of December, and if they were going to wait until the end of fall, they would probably just say winter.



doesn't fall end at November?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> doesn't fall end at November?



Fall ends when winter begins which is december


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

What. I'm confused


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Well you live in Australia, it might be different there. But in America when Winter begins, Fall is over. Winter begins in December.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well you live in Australia, it might be different there. But in America when Winter begins, Fall is over. Winter begins in December.



I live in America and, speaking technically, you are correct but with the weather we get in November, we normally just call it winter even though we are technically still in fall.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No Fall begins at the end of September and goes through the end of December, and if they were going to wait until the end of fall, they would probably just say winter.



Not in business, it goes like this:
Q1: January 1 - March 31
Q2: April 1 - June 30
Q3: July 1 - September 30
Q4: October 1 - December 31


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Well those are quaters not seasons, but if Q3 is fall, than japan is getting the game fairly soon.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Well those are quaters not seasons, but if Q3 is fall, than japan is getting the game fairly soon.



Yeah, but they said in Fall 2012, so that is anywhere from September - November. US and Europe will be seeing a release anywhere from Q1 - Q2.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Yeah, but they said in Fall 2012, so that is anywhere from September - November. US and Europe will be seeing a release anywhere from Q1 - Q2.



US still has a chance of a 2012 release date, europe doesn't though.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> US still has a chance of a 2012 release date, europe doesn't though.



I agree.  I was looking over the coming games on the NoA site, and all of them, with one exception, has at least a month to be released, most with a month and day.  I don't think NoA is going to give a release date until they know for sure when it is actually coming.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah and tomorrow tht one game will be taken down, most likely a new one will be put up like always, not many new games to be put up anymore, ac has a chance.


----------



## Frisket (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> No Fall begins at the end of September and goes through the end of December, and if they were going to wait until the end of fall, they would probably just say winter.



I think you misunderstood me... I meant the EU release in Jan/Feb :3 Wishful thinking but you never know.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

oops sorry.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Jun 25, 2012)

not really mad but I heard at Gamestop that ACJO is coming out Jan.1st 2013


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> not really mad but I heard at Gamestop that ACJO is coming out Jan.1st 2013



It's just a placement date. I remember last year when I was buying OOT3ds, I asked when MK7 was coming out. They told me "not until next year" but then it came out in December


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, I bet this is finally the date that the game will come out BEFORE the Gamestop date.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

With the way Nintendo has been handling this game, it's hard to tell when anybody will get it. But release in the west is more than likely going to be next year.
I just don't see Nintendo releasing AC3DS in the US months before they do in EU, what would be the point in releasing the same game, in the same language, months after?
There isn't. =p

So best to do is hope we'll get it early next year. Until then we can find videos of it being played in japanese.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 25, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> So best to do is hope we'll get it early next year. Until then we can find videos of it being played in japanese.


I'd prefer a summer release so it won't interfere with school. I'm happy to wait, what else can we do?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'd prefer a summer release so it won't interfere with school. I'm happy to wait, what else can we do?



Have false hopes, like we've been doing for the past couple of years. =p
You'd think the lot of us would have learned by now.

But yeah, releasing games in the spring does get in the way of school. Not that Nintendo really cares about that, but I wouldn't be surprised at an early summer release next year at the latest. The earliest would be around April probably.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> not really mad but I heard at Gamestop that ACJO is coming out Jan.1st 2013



this is a place holder


----------



## ACking (Jun 25, 2012)

I wouldn't want it to come out in spring because it would interfere with school and I would prob fail a class. Lol :\


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, I'm really impressed with you guys putting school before video games.
If only I had your determination when I was in school.


----------



## ACking (Jun 25, 2012)

Im an Honors student so if I slack off, even the littlest, I'm screwed.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

No, video games come before school in my life h3h3


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No, video games come before school in my life h3h3



SmArT cHiLd


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

I want the game to come out this year, who cares if school is going on? You can get the game and play it when you have free time, also it's major stress reliever.


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I want the game to come out this year, who cares if school is going on? You can get the game and play it when you have free time, also it's major stress reliever.



Agree anyways I'd probably still stay up until 2 in the mornin' playing it


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Agree anyways I'd probably still stay up until 2 in the mornin' playing it



Lol same here, I really can't wait any longer, but I have to, so yeah, playing Wild World while I wait.


----------



## ACking (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea. I've been playing WW while I wait. I restarted my town so it'll keep me busy


----------



## Berry (Jun 26, 2012)

How can AC interfere your learning in school?  Hope I don't forget my real life... When I got ACWW I played it like hours and hours...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Berry said:


> How can AC interfere your learning in school?  Hope I don't forget my real life... When I got ACWW I played it like hours and hours...



I still remember when I first started WW, it was my first AC game. I thought you would work for Nook ALL the time(except on weekends) and I was like, oh he doesn't have more jobs for me cause its sunday, I will have to wait until tomorrw. lol I had no idea what I was doing when I began, but now I have tons of bells and a clsoe to complete catalog and museum.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 26, 2012)

Berry said:


> How can AC interfere your learning in school?  Hope I don't forget my real life... When I got ACWW I played it like hours and hours...



Well, if AC came out in Septemberish, all of us would probably prefer playing the game over studying haha . I was completely addicted to ACWW too! I have a pretty strong feeling the new one will be much more addicting than ACWW though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Michelle said:


> Well, if AC came out in Septemberish, all of us would probably prefer playing the game over studying haha . I was completely addicted to ACWW too! I have a pretty strong feeling the new one will be much more addicting than ACWW though.



nah I will just have the music from the game playing next to me as i study, its so relaxing, and occasionally i will take breaks to play it, maybe a villager will be kind enough to study with me lol.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> nah I will just have the music from the game playing next to me as i study, its so relaxing, and occasionally i will take breaks to play it, maybe a villager will be kind enough to study with me lol.


Aha well the game would definitely be a very satisfying reward for studying. Plus, school kind of spreads out the experience of playing the game so that's a plus. I still might think I'd get a little excited over all of the new features and want to keep playing though haha . 

And speaking of relaxing music, 'Stale Cupcakes' from AC is my absolute favourite!  I'd put a link from youtube but I don't have enough posts yet >.<


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Michelle said:


> Aha well the game would definitely be a very satisfying reward for studying. Plus, school kind of spreads out the experience of playing the game so that's a plus. I still might think I'd get a little excited over all of the new features and want to keep playing though haha .
> 
> And speaking of relaxing music, 'Stale Cupcakes' from AC is my absolute favourite!  I'd put a link from youtube but I don't have enough posts yet >.<




I usually rush into games and get everything right away, but with AC games, I take my time, except during the holidays since they are a day long thing, so I get as much furniture as i can!


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Lol same here, I really can't wait any longer, but I have to, so yeah, playing Wild World while I wait.



Yeah just found my gamecube controller finally so going to start a game on that. Seriously it's my favorite animal crossing game next to wild world I remember when I first saw it at my cousins house and all I wanted to do was play it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Yeah just found my gamecube controller finally so going to start a game on that. Seriously it's my favorite animal crossing game next to wild world I remember when I first saw it at my cousins house and all I wanted to do was play it.



haha, well post some pictures of your newly made Animal Crossing town, I'd love to see them.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2012)

The_ACguy said:


> Agree anyways I'd probably still stay up until 2 in the mornin' playing it



I usually stay up to 3am playing videos games. With a new video game. I'll probably be up to 4 lmao!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I usually stay up to 3am playing videos games. With a new video game. I'll probably be up to 4 lmao!



I only stay up playing animal crossing in the summer because of bugs, andduring holidays that run late at night.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

Berry said:


> How can AC interfere your learning in school?  Hope I don't forget my real life... When I got ACWW I played it like hours and hours...


it's not just AC, it's anything



traceguy said:


> I usually stay up to 3am playing videos games. With a new video game. I'll probably be up to 4 lmao!


I don't usually stay up late playing them, I just play them non-stop when I'm awake,
I did however, pull an all nighter and complete Pokemon Ranger: Shadow's of Almia once. twas a good night that one


----------



## ACking (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait for the game to come out! I honestly think its going to come out in February.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

Feb would be a very odd time for it to come out. You guys aren't considering time in the matter at all.
When has Nintendo ever released a major title before April?
also, do you really think the AC team and Nintendo are going to release a game that runs on a real time calender with seasonal effects in the winter?
No, they won't. The game switches to spring in April, and apart from the fact that that is the second to best season to catch bugs and fish, it's a smart time to release a game because all of the holiday titles will have been played through and people will want something new.

Really. The earliest you're going to see this game in english is April, if that.


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Feb would be a very odd time for it to come out. You guys aren't considering time in the matter at all.
> When has Nintendo ever released a major title before April?
> also, do you really think the AC team and Nintendo are going to release a game that runs on a real time calender with seasonal effects in the winter?
> No, they won't. The game switches to spring in April, and apart from the fact that that is the second to best season to catch bugs and fish, it's a smart time to release a game because all of the holiday titles will have been played through and people will want something new.
> ...



Well, I think Kid Icarus Uprising came out in March and I consider this a major title, though I never really played it. Beides, I can imagine Nintendo wanting to include as much turnover as possible into this year's financial report, so I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to release both Fire Emblem and Animal Crossing in the first quarter of 2013.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

Kid Icarus wasn't really a major title, nor did it receive anywhere as much hype after release as it did beforehand.
But with a series like AC, they've stuck to both before and after holiday season, so I'd imagine April to be the soonest we'd see it in the west.

BUT. Considering one thing, which I forgot to mention(I actually just completely forgot about it, lololol) is that Wild World wasn't released in EU until three months after everyone else in the world, and seeing as it's already following the same pattern as that with JP getting it in Fall, like they did with WW, we could assume that NA and AU could get it in December.

but that's just following Wild World's release. Regardless, it's probably best to keep hopes low with an english release, and keep hopes up with the fact we'll get to see videos of the game when it's released in JP later this year.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Feb would be a very odd time for it to come out. You guys aren't considering time in the matter at all.
> When has Nintendo ever released a major title before April?
> also, do you really think the AC team and Nintendo are going to release a game that runs on a real time calender with seasonal effects in the winter?
> No, they won't. The game switches to spring in April, and apart from the fact that that is the second to best season to catch bugs and fish, it's a smart time to release a game because all of the holiday titles will have been played through and people will want something new.
> ...



Winter is the slowest pace season(after december) so yeah, pretty sure they'd release it then just like they usually do for NA.

EDIT: I just read the info about the EU release from the ND a few days ago, saying "We are sorry you have to wait longer" to me that means longer than everyone else, so I have a greater hope that AC3DS comes out in 2012 for NA.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't they care about releasing it based on what you do in the game. All Nintendo wants is money.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 27, 2012)

If all they wanted was the money, they would release it now because they know everyone would buy it, despite it probably not even being done.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 27, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> If all they wanted was the money, they would release it now because they know everyone would buy it, despite it probably not even being done.



Not necessarily. Nintendo already has a good line up of first party titles AND a new system coming this year. They probably want to time the release for maximum profit.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Not necessarily. Nintendo already has a good line up of first party titles AND a new system coming this year. They probably want to time the release for maximum profit.



Yeah but it's Wii U games not 3DS games, and Animal Crossing is a game that eslls even with other games just getting released, Animal Crossing will be a top game during holiday seasons because we want it, and we won't have to get a new system to play it, because for th emost part we would already have a 3DS, whereas with wii U, you have to buy the system and the games.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah but it's Wii U games not 3DS games, and Animal Crossing is a game that eslls even with other games just getting released, Animal Crossing will be a top game during holiday seasons because we want it, and we won't have to get a new system to play it, because for th emost part we would already have a 3DS, whereas with wii U, you have to buy the system and the games.



In all honesty, I'm not sure I even know what I mean. I still think we will get ac3ds in 2012 in NA. Both WW and CF came out around the winter, so I don't think that would stop Nintendo from releasing acds in winter too


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought by "Wait Longer" meant we'd have to keep on waiting like we are now.

But, I guess that could mean: "Longer" then NA and JP


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> In all honesty, I'm not sure I even know what I mean. I still think we will get ac3ds in 2012 in NA. Both WW and CF came out around the winter, so I don't think that would stop Nintendo from releasing acds in winter too



That it what I am thinking as well, cause nintendo apologized to Europe for having to wait longer during the last ND, I don't think nintendo would apologize if NA would get around the same release date.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm starting to think the same since it's already following the same pattern that WW did.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope we get more info in August, I doubt we will learn anything in July.

Also, am I the only one who is hoping for new stationary?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

Not at all. I'm hoping we can put the stationary into that little hidden slot on the inventory to change the background like in AC.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not at all. I'm hoping we can put the stationary into that little hidden slot on the inventory to change the background like in AC.



Yeah I would like that, you could do that in ACWW and I think ACCF with your designs, but not stationary sadly.  I am hoping for a stationary traveler that gives you rarer stationary, or maybe Wendell could upgrade to that, I never had a use for his patterns, I know in AC he gave out wallpaper.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I would like that, you could do that in ACWW and I think ACCF with your designs, but not stationary sadly.  I am hoping for a stationary traveler that gives you rarer stationary, or maybe Wendell could upgrade to that, I never had a use for his patterns, I know in AC he gave out wallpaper.



Is that what it's called these days, "stationary "? I thought they were called patterns or designs. but mostly patterns


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

traceguy said:


> Is that what it's called these days, "stationary "? I thought they were called patterns or designs. but mostly patterns



Stationary is what you write stuff on to send letters to residents. Patterns are things you make at ables sisters and can be used for paths in town.

I guess I see how my last post was confusing, if you read it wrong.......in a different language.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

Pete would be the perfect person to give out stationary, seeing as how he delivers the mail and he isn't a very common character that is used for much.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pete would be the perfect person to give out stationary, seeing as how he delivers the mail and he isn't a very common character that is used for much.



Yeah, I think if you spot him on his daily rounds of delivering mail, we should get some stationary, that's a good idea!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2012)

I've only managed to run into him a few times in City Folk. He's pretty elusive, and it's a shame they never really did anything special with him other than adding flavor to the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2012)

In WW, I only ever shot him down a few times, I shot gulliver down more times than pete. After talking to Pete for a few times, you learn what he says and it gets boring.


----------



## dnrg (Jun 27, 2012)

This is kinda a release date thread. Is it really the place for discussing stationary?
Just asking.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I don't they care about releasing it based on what you do in the game. All Nintendo wants is money.


this



Prof Gallows said:


> Pete would be the perfect person to give out stationary, seeing as how he delivers the mail and he isn't a very common character that is used for much.


yes i like this



dnrg said:


> This is kinda a release date thread. Is it really the place for discussing stationary?
> Just asking.


this happens. talking about one thing, then another the next minute


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

dnrg said:


> This is kinda a release date thread. Is it really the place for discussing stationary?
> Just asking.



Well, come on, you can't really have 17 pages of posts without continuously talking about the release date, this thread would go weeks without posts then, at least weeks without a new info post.

You'd be surprised how off topic threads can get, as long as we are still talking about AC3DS though it's fine.


----------



## Ryusaki (Jun 28, 2012)

There's not much they can do to make it arrive here any faster...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 28, 2012)

They could just say screw it and release it unfinished. =p

the delays are worth it, goes toward making the game better.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> They could just say screw it and release it unfinished. =p
> 
> the delays are worth it, goes toward making the game better.



If they only cared about money they would, but they would lose costumer support as well.

I like the delays just as long as they are reasonable, and they aren't really delays since Nintendo never really announced a release date until a little while ago, and it has yet to change.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 28, 2012)

Actually, they had announced the game would be out last year.
but again, quality over.. uh.. Well, quality is what is important.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Actually, they had announced the game would be out last year.
> but again, quality over.. uh.. Well, quality is what is important.



They did? Well I never really got myself into AC3DS last year since I didn't have my 3DS until Christmas of 2011. but yeah quality is important.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> They could just say screw it and release it unfinished. =p
> 
> the delays are worth it, goes toward making the game better.




no i want them to take their time with it. Personally i wouldn't care if it came out June 2013 (i doubt it would though)
as long as they make it the best they can, i'm happy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

For what it's worth, looking back and looking at it now. I'm really glad they decided to work on it more, because it probably would have been crap otherwise.


----------



## Choco (Jun 29, 2012)

*Is it true that the release in Europe is earlier than in America? *


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 29, 2012)

Probably not. Europe won't get the game until next year.


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

I haven't read the entire thread so idk if anyone has said this yet. Isn't it strange that they said when it would be released in Japan and Europe without even mentioning North America? Perhaps they're still trying to get it released this year for NA, but they're still not sure if they can, so that's why they didn't say anything about North America. Just my thoughts and wishful thinking anyway haha


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

rashley2010 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so idk if anyone has said this yet. Isn't it strange that they said when it would be released in Japan and Europe without even mentioning North America? Perhaps they're still trying to get it released this year for NA, but they're still not sure if they can, so that's why they didn't say anything about North America. Just my thoughts and wishful thinking anyway haha



Yes, there has been much speculation about the NA release. I agree with the fact that the NA release will be in 2012, they are most likely trying to push it out, but don't want to get the fans' hopes up until it is out in Japan, after that they would probably announce the NA release, which could be as soon as a week later.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 29, 2012)

rashley2010 said:


> I haven't read the entire thread so idk if anyone has said this yet. Isn't it strange that they said when it would be released in Japan and Europe without even mentioning North America? Perhaps they're still trying to get it released this year for NA, but they're still not sure if they can, so that's why they didn't say anything about North America. Just my thoughts and wishful thinking anyway haha



I personally think they are waiting to announce it in NA until they have a more solid date than just the season.  I have noticed that the majority of games they have announced/confirmed for NA recently have had a pretty solid release date.  I am of the opinion that it will come in 2012.  They have to translate to three (tops) languages for a NA release, whereas they would have a lot more for the European release, including the three that would be translated for NA. (Those languages are English, French (for Canada), and Spanish (for US and Mexico).


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I personally think they are waiting to announce it in NA until they have a more solid date than just the season.  I have noticed that the majority of games they have announced/confirmed for NA recently have had a pretty solid release date.  I am of the opinion that it will come in 2012.  They have to translate to three (tops) languages for a NA release, whereas they would have a lot more for the European release, including the three that would be translated for NA. (Those languages are English, French (for Canada), and Spanish (for US and Mexico).



Going off what you said with the translations, I only see one reason why EU will get the game before NA, and that's if they choose to translate it to all EU langauges first than they already have it in those languages for NA, though I am pretty positive NA will get the game first.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry about that, double post.


----------



## Bree (Jul 3, 2012)

IMO
If japan is getting it Fall 2012
..And Europe Gets it 2013 (Probably 1st-2nd Quarter)
And in most cases, but not all, North America usually gets it slightly later than Japan. They have to translate the Japanese to English, and they have to change some holidays, which usually takes around several days to a couple of months.
I think North America will probably get it around the middle of December to late February- so around winter.

But as mad as I am that America has no release year, I have to remind myself that the Animal Crossing series is an amazing series of games and that Nintendo tries and works very, very hard for us to be pleased and to like the games they create. Besides, The WiiU comes out around the holidays. I'm pretty stoked for Nintendo Land and Wii FitU.
I can wait a while~


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 3, 2012)

Bree said:


> IMO
> If japan is getting it Fall 2012
> ..And Europe Gets it 2013 (Probably 1st-2nd Quarter)
> And in most cases, but not all, North America usually gets it slightly later than Japan. They have to translate the Japanese to English, and they have to change some holidays, which usually takes around several days to a couple of months.
> ...


Yeah WiiFitU and Nintendo Land are the only games that are really urging me to buy the Wii U, though I probably won't get it until next year when more games are out.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 3, 2012)

Bree said:


> IMO
> If japan is getting it Fall 2012
> ..And Europe Gets it 2013 (Probably 1st-2nd Quarter)
> And in most cases, but not all, North America usually gets it slightly later than Japan. They have to translate the Japanese to English, and they have to change some holidays, which usually takes around several days to a couple of months.
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## ACking (Jul 3, 2012)

Bree said:


> IMO
> If japan is getting it Fall 2012
> ..And Europe Gets it 2013 (Probably 1st-2nd Quarter)
> And in most cases, but not all, North America usually gets it slightly later than Japan. They have to translate the Japanese to English, and they have to change some holidays, which usually takes around several days to a couple of months.
> ...


The new Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon will hold me for awhile.


----------



## SamXX (Jul 4, 2012)

Praying for a January '13 release. February at latest.

Anything after that then ugh I'll be kinda mad.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

I ordered acgc so that will hold me for likeEVER so I honestly don't. CAre when this is released preferably 2012 though of course


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2012)

Well Animal Crossing City Folk came out a few days before it was released in Japan. So.. we might get it before Japan?


----------



## unique (Jul 9, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Well Animal Crossing City Folk came out a few days before it was released in Japan. So.. we might get it before Japan?



not going to happen.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Well Animal Crossing City Folk came out a few days before it was released in Japan. So.. we might get it before Japan?



no, it's not going to be before Japan, most likely the same week, just not before.


----------



## unique (Jul 9, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> no, it's not going to be before Japan, most likely the same week, just not before.



HAHA, Europe is getting theirs at 2013 so what makes you so sure that the game would be released outside Japan on the same week? If it were wouldn't we at least have heard something at e3? or at NA Nintendo direct? Wishful thinking or not but I think it's highly unlikely.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys, can we stop arguing over the release date please.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> HAHA, Europe is getting theirs at 2013 so what makes you so sure that the game would be released outside Japan on the same week? If it were wouldn't we at least have heard something at e3? or at NA Nintendo direct? Wishful thinking or not but I think it's highly unlikely.



Well, they first announced CF at E3, and it came out 5 months later.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

Didnt CF get announced like 2 years before?
Or was that my imagination?


----------



## unique (Jul 10, 2012)

CF was only discussed as a concept 2 years before but it was announced officially in 2008.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> HAHA, Europe is getting theirs at 2013 so what makes you so sure that the game would be released outside Japan on the same week? If it were wouldn't we at least have heard something at e3? or at NA Nintendo direct? Wishful thinking or not but I think it's highly unlikely.



All AC games in NA were released around the same time as Japan, you do not know the reason behind the nonappearence at NA ND, so you can not assume it's around the Europe release.


----------



## unique (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> All AC games in NA were released around the same time as Japan, you do not know the reason behind the nonappearence at NA ND, so you can not assume it's around the Europe release.



Well if that's what you're saying then NA better have a good reason for leaving out AC in e3 and post-e3 ND. 

Fine with me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> Well if that's what you're saying then NA better have a good reason for leaving out AC in e3 and post-e3 ND.
> 
> Fine with me.


I bet they just know not to hype their fans up about a game without an actual release date and they still need to figure out a good release


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Guys, can we stop arguing over the release date please.



I agree,
Fighting over this is pointless.
It's like fighting over what kind of stick in the mud it is.
( it wasn't a dugles furr it was a maple branch)

All in all NA expect a 2013.
It's not coming out for us this year. Lets except this.
They said its one of there popular games and there is no way they wouldn't not release it here.
So it's coming.
We waited this long. It will all be ok.
Except those who just learned of this game. It's not fare. Your just now tuning in and we been waiting for years.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I agree,
> Fighting over this is pointless.
> It's like fighting over what kind of stick in the mud it is.
> ( it wasn't a dugles furr it was a maple branch)
> ...



You can't honestly say NA is a 2013 release. But if you expect the worse you get the best. If you are refering to me as someone who just learned about the game, that is untrue, I've known about AC3DS since E3 2010, I just didn't know about this sight since last month.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> You can't honestly say NA is a 2013 release. But if you expect the worse you get the best. If you are refering to me as someone who just learned about the game, that is untrue, I've known about AC3DS since E3 2010, I just didn't know about this sight since last month.



It's not listed for NA for 2012
There not talking about it at all.
Well, unless you ask them...
But anyways. Yes. Expect the worst. If not you get your hopes up and get let down.
With this game that is a constant.
Until NA starts talking about it why expect more
Out of them then they can handle.

Those who just learned of the game comment,
It wasn't directed to you, sorry for the misunderstanding.
It was really directed to those who just found out about the game now.
I shake my fist at them!

I didn't even take to the account you haven't been here long.
I found this place looking for more information that I was struggling to find.
I watched these boards for months before I ever posted.
I think that's how most of us find this place.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> It's not listed for NA for 2012
> There not talking about it at all.
> Well, unless you ask them...
> But anyways. Yes. Expect the worst. If not you get your hopes up and get let down.
> ...



I just look at the trends of previous AC games to figure AC3DS wil lcome around the same time as Japan gets it. Now if I looked at other game series, that would be completely different, but I am not.
Thank you for clearing that up, yes I watched this sight for a few weeks before I posted as well.


----------

